# Stringy urine



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This isn't my hav but she lives with my havs so....
I took the dogs out back to go potty and my standard poodle had stringy urine. She came over to me after I watched her urinate and was petting her and there was still a long string of gooey urine there. She's spayed so no worry there but I'm really upset. Has anyone had this happen and if so, what was it? She has a vet appt this evening. I gave her water from a cup a while later then took her out back and asked her to go potty for me and I caught the urine in something to take with us to the vet. This doesn't have the stringy stuff in it though


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Never heard of it but hope she's ok! Lucky you got an appt. for today. What's her name?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope everything is okay. Glad your appointment is today.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Never heard of it but hope she's ok! Lucky you got an appt. for today. What's her name?


Thanks you! Her name is Tosha.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I hope everything is okay. Glad your appointment is today.


Me too. I've been reading on the web and they talk about a uti with stringy urine. I hope that's it


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Let us know when they get back ok? Does she act like it hurts to potty? Poor Tosha!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was checking in on Tosha to see if there was an update yet. I hope she is okay.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like a UTI to me too. I hope the vet appointment goes well. Hopefully all she will need are some antibiotics.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's what we know so far. She has a fever and a small amount of bacteria in her urine along with stringy urine. The vet is running tests on her and we should know more tomorrow. Tosha is an amazing dog...she almost knows what I'm thinking and can be one step ahead of me. She doesn't act up or out of line but in the vet's office she peed on the floor! That's the place she got spayed and went through about 10 days of hell after it though so I think that's what caused it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

It sounds to me like she has a UTI/bladder infection. Did the vet send any meds home with you or are you just waiting till tomorrow to get the results?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope she's feeling better today Jan.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope Tosha is feeling some better today.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You all are so sweet. Tosha seems to be feeling well but she's a bit laid back. The vet said she looked good (and loves her 7 year old teeth thanks to Pearly Whites). She's on antibiotics and the vet is doing testing on the urine sample. She hasn't called me yet


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are sending very good vibs to Tosha for a speedy and full recovery.

DanielBMe posted a very good newletter on my thread about Smarty's UT infections. 
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/utis/ ........After reading this at her next flare up we are going on a longer medication time.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Tosha wasn't peeing on the floor she was submitting a sample. LOL I hope she is feeling better and that the test results will be good. 

What is pearly whites?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Tosha wasn't peeing on the floor she was submitting a sample. LOL I hope she is feeling better and that the test results will be good.
> 
> What is pearly whites?


Sandi, thanks for the website.
Luna, that's too cute but I already had a sample. Maybe she wanted to give them a fresh one 
The vet called and said it was a uti and right before she stops the antibiotics to get another urine sample and take it in to be tested to make sure it's gone.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Tosha and Jan:hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

I just knew it was a UTI, my Brandy (red standard) is prone to them and had 3 almost back to back in the first year. After the third occurance, right after she went off the antiboitics I put her on a cranberry supplement and we haven't had a problem since. You might want to consider adding it to Tasha's diet.

Luna - pearly whites are teeth.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the vet's on top of things and hopefully Tosha is feeling better soon.

Pearly Whites are dental chews. http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductInfo.cfm?Item=17267


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I'm glad to hear the vet's on top of things and hopefully Tosha is feeling better soon.
> 
> Pearly Whites are dental chews. http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductInfo.cfm?Item=17267


Christy thank you for posting that. I totally missed the question. Tosh never seemed to not feel well...maybe a bit slower but still in a good mood. I caught it quickly because I'm a nut over watching when the dogs go potty to monitor their health


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :hug:Tosha and Jan:hug:


Thanks Sally you're a sweetheart


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

juliav said:


> Jan,
> 
> I just knew it was a UTI, my Brandy (red standard) is prone to them and had 3 almost back to back in the first year. After the third occurance, right after she went off the antiboitics I put her on a cranberry supplement and we haven't had a problem since. You might want to consider adding it to Tasha's diet.
> 
> Luna - pearly whites are teeth.


Julia, I read about the cranberry supplement while I was digging around the net about uti's. It's nice to know that it works and I'll look into it if she has another one.
I have probiotics here at the house that would be good to give her a few hours after giving an antibiotic but I don't know how much to give her


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm glad Tosha is ok, scary when we know something is wrong but don't know what it is.

How often do you give Pearly White to the Havs? Do you let them have the whole thing at one time?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm glad Tosha is ok, scary when we know something is wrong but don't know what it is.
> 
> How often do you give Pearly White to the Havs? Do you let them have the whole thing at one time?


It takes the havs days and days to eat one small Pearly White. It takes my poodle 10-15 minutes to eat the extra huge one. The small are somethinng like 2.00 for 2, the extra large is around 8.00.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jan, I'm glad Tosha is on meds and hope they will clear up the UTI. I had never heard of stringy urine and was worried about her. Cicero loves pearly whites..and they do last for days with him also.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine love them too but I didn't want to OD them or something. Just didn't know so thanks for telling me.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL Thank you for the information on the pearly whites. I'm going to have ask the vet if those will be okay for Zoey and Bella.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> LOL Thank you for the information on the pearly whites. I'm going to have ask the vet if those will be okay for Zoey and Bella.


They're basically compressed rice bran which acts as an abrasive on the teeth which removes tarter. They add clove to it to freshen the breath but I think they could do without that.....then again I'm not a fan of cloves 
The downside of Pearly Whites is that havs have face hair and they can get little bits of the Pearly Whites in that fur. It's pretty easy to pick out though


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, I'm glad Tosha is on meds and hope they will clear up the UTI. I had never heard of stringy urine and was worried about her. Cicero loves pearly whites..and they do last for days with him also.


It's a good thing Tosha was spayed or I'd have thrown her in the car and raced at high speed to the vet. My first thought because she's older was pyometra and I freaked. Then I remembered she was spayed so it couldn't be that. <whew> I never heard of it before either so I had no clue what it could be until I started digging around the web. 
It's a good thing I watch their bathroom behavior and go outside with them. I caught it as soon as it started so she should be fine as long as she's on the right antibiotic. 
It was just that one time that she had stringy urine and thankfully I saw it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Mine love them too but I didn't want to OD them or something. Just didn't know so thanks for telling me.


They take so long to finish one that I wouldn't worry about that. My standard poodle on the other hand wipes out the 8.00 Pearly White in minutes. Ugh why can't it be the other way around?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Do the pearly whites leave that sticky residue like greenie's do?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It got on their feet and face hair a little bit but by the time I noticed it it was dry and came out easily.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> It got on their feet and face hair a little bit but by the time I noticed it it was dry and came out easily.


I'm with Ann on this. It comes out easy if any does get on them. Mine don't get pieces of it in their fur but I've heard of some havs that have. My poodle eats it too fast to leave any behind.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How often do you give them? And only after they have their adult teeth or can puppies have them too?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't really see a reason to give them to a dog with puppy teeth unless you're trying to get the puppy teeth out. Those teeth are going to fall out but it's the adult teeth you need to keep really clean. 
I give them when I remember to. A show dog I'd give one every week unless they're slow at chewing them and take over a week just to eat one. A pet puppy, probably one every couple of weeks or once a month. It depends on how much tarter your dog gets on its teeth


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They really love them so I'll stick to once a month or so!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

If that keeps the tarter away, then that's what works for you  Different dogs have different teeth just like people do


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Jan. I run everything by the vet since Zoey is prone to pancreatitis. I'm sure this will be fine since it is just rice bran.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Thanks Jan. I run everything by the vet since Zoey is prone to pancreatitis. I'm sure this will be fine since it is just rice bran.


I was just reading about that a couple of hours ago. I came across this website that's written in plain english and easy to read 
http://www.vetinfo.com/dpancrea.html


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Jan. She seems to be doing fairly well on this food. I hate to change anything for fear of her having another attack. It is so awful to see her in such pain. She just lays on my and vibrates. The vomitting of blood was terrifying for me. The vet seems to think if we can get her to go over a year without another episode then maybe we can change her food. I worry about the nutrients they are lacking because the food seems to be mostly rice. I'm not to give them any supplements so that route is out too.


----------

